# "Schwarze und Weiße Flächen"-Filter



## sebi1 (13. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich brauche Hilfe bei einer Aufgabe aus dem Kunstunterricht. Wir werden bald in unsere schuleigene Holzwerkstatt gehen und da Gesichter oder Symbole aus Holz ausschneiden. Dafür müssen wir uns aus dem Internet ein Bild mit viel Licht und Schatten suchen. Ich habe nur mal als Beispiel das hier genommen: http://www.ersguterjunge.de/_artists/bushido.jpg 
Jetzt solle s z.B bei PS einen Filter geben der diese Schatten (z.b. hier rechter unterer Gesichtsteil oder) und belichten Stellen (grötenteils hier linkes Gesicht) darstellt in Form von weißen und schwarzen Flächen. Details wie muttermale oder pickel werden ausgeblendet. Es gibt nur weiße und schwarze FLächen eventuell graue FLächen für halbbelichtete Stellen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie diese Option oder der FIlter heißt? Und hat jemand Vorschläge für ein Bild, was ich nehmen könnte? Ein Symbol, ein Schriftzug ein Porträt?


----------



## smileyml (13. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde das Bild in Graustufen umwandeln und dann entsprechend deiner Vorestellungen ein Tontrennung in 2 Stufen machen.
Eventuell ist es notwendig vorher ein wenig an der Helligkeit/Kontrast rumzuspielen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## sebi1 (13. November 2009)

würdest du mir das einmal an diesem beispiel, was ich gegeben habe, zeigen? das wäre super


----------



## smileyml (13. November 2009)

Mmmhh...sind ja eigentlich nicht meine Hausaufgaben.

1. Originalbild
2. Graustufenbild
3. Helligkeit/Kontrast erhöht
4. Tontrennung entsprechend des Dialoges (2 Stufen)

Grüße Marco


----------



## sebi1 (13. November 2009)

genau so soll es sein. danke. würdest du auch noch so eins machen, wenn ich ein anderes habe?


----------



## smileyml (13. November 2009)

Ich bin kein Dienstleister.
Wenn du PS besitzt, kannst du es ja schnell selbst machen. Ansonsten kannst du gern das Jobforum nutzen:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/jobboerse-jobs-tutorials-de/

Grüße Marco


----------

